# Opinions on best tile snappers



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Unless I'm getting cigars from our Mexifloorman, it just doesn't matter.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Ya know I really hate you guys sometimes. I mean really, I can't afford all these different flavors of Kool-aid ya'll keep throwing out on this site. Come on, $600 vacs, $800 track saws, $1300 chop saws, $250 knee pads and now $4-500 snap cutters. People my kids have gotta eat at least every third day. :laughing:

Besides I keep dehydrating from all of the drool.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I think the point I was making was that after 7 years of DAILY use, the Sigma Still cuts awesome I am able to cut Glass super clean with it even mosaic on the diagonal, I am able to get almost what I paid for it in cash anytime I may want to sell it. That is something that NO other cutter can do. That makes it BETTER. there is NO market for a used Siri sorry.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

No need to defend. I'm just saying I really believe they are the same cutter. They look identical.

You can drive a Lincoln MKS and I can drive a Ford Taurus. Merrily, merrily, merrily life is but a dream. 

I have never bought a tool and considered resale.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't buy with a view to resale either. The people who come and ask what is the Best tool are asking because want to manage their risk. They don't want to spend their hard earned $$$ on a tool that dosn't work out. Truth be told there are several great cutters out today, when I bought my Sigma It was heads over everything else. 

But someone who is thinking about pulling the trigger on a $400 clinker they have never used.. will put a BIG Plus in their decision list that, if the tool doesn't work out for them they can unload it with out loosing their shirt on the "mistake".


----------



## Sprung831 (Apr 4, 2012)

You guys all make great points. I'm not saying this because I'm one of the only companies in the US that sells Siri, but because it is fact. No US distributors have really taken a chance on Siri yet. I understand the "7 year" deal you are talking about with the Sigma, but Siri is the same way. They have been competing in the building market since 1975. They are a well established company, with a great reputation. They are "new" to the US, but so far, their products speak for themselves. I offer a money back guarantee on the cutters, so if for some reason you don't like it, send it back and I will get you something you do like. I truly believe in this product, and will back it with everything I have! :thumbup:


----------



## Tweed11 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey angus can you provide a link to the Siri snapper. I am interested in buying one. I had my eye ton the rubi 60 but noemi uncertain.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I did. These are made by Siri

http://tiletools.com/us/rtc-razor-pull-handle-tile-cutter/


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Sprung831 said:


> You guys all make great points. I'm not saying this because I'm one of the only companies in the US that sells Siri, but because it is fact. No US distributors have really taken a chance on Siri yet. I understand the "7 year" deal you are talking about with the Sigma, but Siri is the same way. They have been competing in the building market since 1975. They are a well established company, with a great reputation. They are "new" to the US, but so far, their products speak for themselves. I offer a money back guarantee on the cutters, so if for some reason you don't like it, send it back and I will get you something you do like. I truly believe in this product, and will back it with everything I have! :thumbup:


Money back sounds better than 85% to me.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

angus242 said:


> I did. These are made by Siri
> 
> http://tiletools.com/us/rtc-razor-pull-handle-tile-cutter/


That's a nice snapper there mang!


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Having a supplier back their product like that goes a long way. Sprung, if you have a 20" (13x13 diagonal) sized push cutter I might be interested in giving it a try as my 2D is a bit large for some sets.


----------



## Sprung831 (Apr 4, 2012)

Charimon, I don't have a 20", but do have a 22". List price of that cutter is $399. Contact me directly for the CT discount :thumbup:


----------

